# My angel tank



## Relic (Jul 14, 2012)

I've finally got my angel tank set up and stocked...
1 angel
6 Harlequin rasboros 
8 cories 
12 ghost shrimp 
1 apple snail

Let me know if the pics show up.









"Ace" the angelfish


----------



## Bounce (May 26, 2012)

Very Nice Tank -- So Pretty! Angelfish are my all-time favorite! I keep a singleton too.

Again, nice tank. It's so nice, I gotta say it twice! :-D


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

Are angels hard to keep?


----------



## homegrown terror (Aug 6, 2012)

i thought they got aggressive with other fish unless they were alone, or in a group of three or more angels.


----------



## inuudo (Aug 21, 2012)

I love your tank! How big is it? I just got started setting up a 45 gallon that I plan to use for angel fish.


----------



## Relic (Jul 14, 2012)

Bounce said:


> Very Nice Tank -- So Pretty! Angelfish are my all-time favorite! I keep a singleton too.
> 
> Again, nice tank. It's so nice, I gotta say it twice! :-D


Thank you!


----------



## Relic (Jul 14, 2012)

Tikibirds said:


> Are angels hard to keep?


No harder than any other fish.


----------



## Relic (Jul 14, 2012)

homegrown terror said:


> i thought they got aggressive with other fish unless they were alone, or in a group of three or more angels.


A breeding pair can be rather aggressive towards other fish.


----------



## Relic (Jul 14, 2012)

inuudo said:


> I love your tank! How big is it? I just got started setting up a 45 gallon that I plan to use for angel fish.


Thanks! It's 30 gallons. Next year I'm planning on setting up a 60+ gallon discus tank.


----------



## djembekah (Feb 13, 2012)

Ace is such a cutey


----------



## Bounce (May 26, 2012)

Ace's coloration would be called marble, correct? I think the marbles are very interesting looking, especially when they're like Ace with more light coloration than black. He is very striking.


----------



## inuudo (Aug 21, 2012)

I'm hoping to have harlequin rasboras and cory cats in my angel tank, too. We're going to be tank twins!


----------



## Talen (Sep 6, 2012)

Lovely tank. I have an angelfish myself and he is the most peaceful fishie in the tank. He goes about his fishy life without bothering anyone. Though sometimes I swear the stripe side of him is heavier than the non striped side because he swims kind of lope side at times.


----------



## Relic (Jul 14, 2012)

Thanks folks!
Ace is growing like a weed! In a week he's almost doubled in size! I have never had a fish grow that quick....he is filling the tank nicely! All the fish in his tank get along so well.
New pics of Ace.


----------



## Relic (Jul 14, 2012)

inuudo said:


> I'm hoping to have harlequin rasboras and cory cats in my angel tank, too. We're going to be tank twins!


Awesome! post pics when ya get it done.


----------



## Relic (Jul 14, 2012)

Talen said:


> Lovely tank. I have an angelfish myself and he is the most peaceful fishie in the tank. He goes about his fishy life without bothering anyone. Though sometimes I swear the stripe side of him is heavier than the non striped side because he swims kind of lope side at times.


Lol....Ace swims a little lopsided too. He seems to favor the side with the two spots. My tank is heavily filtered {Aquaclear 70 and a Aquaclear 30} I had to put the out flow on the lowest setting and it was still to much, so I stuffed filter sponges in the outflow...seems to be fine now. Ace would get caught in the current and would never swim straight. He's swims much better now.


----------



## Relic (Jul 14, 2012)

Brought home a new buddy for Ace. Ace chased the new fella around when I first introduced em, but they are now cruising the tank together. Haven't decided on a name yet.


----------



## Talen (Sep 6, 2012)

The new guy looks like he has a bandit mask going on. Is that gold coloring on Ace there? If so, he might be what is called a Koi 

Not my picture but one of an angelfish with koi coloring.


----------



## Relic (Jul 14, 2012)

I think Ace is a sunset/blushing veil.


----------

